# Beekeeping in the USA



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

There are africanized bees in Texas, sounds like you have some of that genetics in that hive.

Split the boxes in each hive to new stands. In three days, the one with eggs has the queen and will probably be the most populated. Destroy cells in the others and give a queen.

Destroy the queens in their boxes and give a new queen.

Try getting some queens from the north where africanized bees are not found.

Good Luck!


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

BK, your experience is not acceptable. Can you get a refund?


----------



## ArtSmart (Sep 29, 2012)

They can smell commie on you. It is probably All-American bees. Try reciting the Pledge of Allegiance in front of the hives.

I actually had an opposite experience. I grew up in Eastern Europe. I used to help my dad with his bees. I think he had some russian breed. Those were the meanest bees I ever had to work with. I have a couple of hives that are pretty hot but even they are not anywhere near the ones I had to work with as a kid. There are other variables also besides the breed which can affect how aggressive your bees are. If there is no nectar they would be pretty agitated. If your style of checking bees resembles a bull in a china shop - they would not be very pleased with you either. There can be others. You can always re-queen. There are plenty of gentle breeds around.


----------



## Colleen O. (Jun 5, 2012)

BK,

I live in Saint Louis and am supposed to be getting some queens from Ontario this week. If/when I do get them I had planned to kill the "old" queens but would be happy to give them to you instead. They are new this year, mother was Minnesota Hygienic so they are now that X Missouri Mutt. I have two that are laying and possibly two newly mated (hatched out a week ago but I haven't seen them or evidence that they are there and laying yet). They are gentle enough but I do need to suit up to do anything in the hive. PM me if you are interested in them and I will let you know when I get shipping confirmation on my new queens. (I've learned the 'queen in hand' lesson.)

If you aren't interested in those, you might try Strachan Apiaries. I had a NWC from them last year that was really great and that had very gentle progeny. They may be more what you are used to.


----------



## BuffaloBeekeeper (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes I was being a bit bull-like because I was taking a brood frame from them to put into my weaker hive, but they started their attack before I even got to the brood chamber. They started attacking about the time I got the crown board off. With my European hives I could have done what I did and I would have had a few angry guards buzzing me, but that's about it; this attack was something I had never experienced before; the attack was sustained and vicious, and regardless of the circumstances, my European bees never acted anything close to what the way these bees did. This strain of bee simply makes for a very aggressive colony-- even on a good day.


----------



## ArtSmart (Sep 29, 2012)

I have to really take my time when I work with the hot hive. I know some people work bees without smoker - that's just crazy talk in this case. Have to use smoker and go slow. I was thinking about re-queening the hot hive in the beginning but now it is the strongest hive out of all I have so I think I'm gonna stick with it. I guess it is a choice everybody have to make - what they are willing to put up with.


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

Thats a very scary experience you have had and I'm surprised that a beekeeper would sell a nuc thats hot without asking if it was accptable.

I would be wanting my money back but if you decide to keep and requeen I would suggest you follow Rays advice because in my opinion he has it spot on .

Good luck and keep going with your bees don't be put off by this bad experience


----------



## pharmbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Smell the commie on you. Classic.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Did you smoke them?


----------



## BuffaloBeekeeper (Jul 28, 2013)

I met with Colleen and she gave me new queens, which I have introduced into the two hives. They have marshmellow because neither of us had any of the candy stuff they usually put in there. I am mainly writing this to thank Colleen and tell you all how important this beekeeping forum was for me. I thank you all for the advice (and the material support, Colleen). I'm now interested to see if the colonies take to their new queens, and then I am also a little concerned about splitting a hive so late into the summer; hopefully they'll have time to develop and acclimatize for the approaching winter. 

Thanks much to everybody who wrote here, may your bees all buzz this spring...


----------



## Hilltop (Aug 21, 2013)

I had almost this exact same experience. My bees would attack with fury and chase me for a long time. They would find a way into my veil and I had one go all the way into my ear. When working the hot hive I was advised to use HEAVY smoke, and that worked wonders. I tried to re-queen but it took a couple tries. These hot bees are intent on raising their own queens and killing the new queens that I put in.


----------



## BuffaloBeekeeper (Jul 28, 2013)

Hilltop said:


> I had almost this exact same experience. My bees would attack with fury and chase me for a long time. They would find a way into my veil and I had one go all the way into my ear. When working the hot hive I was advised to use HEAVY smoke, and that worked wonders. I tried to re-queen but it took a couple tries. These hot bees are intent on raising their own queens and killing the new queens that I put in.


I got a couple of Minnesota Hybrid queens from another beekeeper, and the colonies have accepted both of the new queens, so hopefully I'll have less aggressive hives in a few months. I used a lot more smoke last time I opened the hive, and that did seem to help, so I think you are right about using HEAVY smoke. I am hopeful that I'll have two good hives for next season. I hope it did not sting you in your ear canal, that sounds very painful...


----------

